# I'd rather play XBox



## Pickford (Feb 28, 2011)

Anybody else have a kid that would rather play XBox than go fishing/trapping/hunting? My 10 yr old son seems to have lost interest in the outdoor activities since he got his XBox for Christmas. I don't want to force him into to going, but it is very frustrating:sad:. When we do go - all I hear is "How long are we going for?". Like any kid, he gets bored real quick when there is no action.


----------



## HuntTrap13 (Jun 26, 2011)

In 15 and started out fishing when u was four. There is nothing else I would rather do that be outdoors. I shot three deer this year and fished the st.clair river at least every week for sheephead. I'm currently waiting for the lakes to freeze up so I can go ice fishing.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## redneckman (Dec 7, 2005)

I went through a video game stage from 10-15 years old. I would play games instead of go hunting or fishing. I'm 23 now and have been out ice fishing for 15 hours the last two days. He should grow out of it.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## bfaili01 (Apr 6, 2010)

Pickford said:


> Anybody else have a kid that would rather play XBox than go fishing/trapping/hunting? My 10 yr old son seems to have lost interest in the outdoor activities since he got his XBox for Christmas. I don't want to force him into to going, but it is very frustrating:sad:. When we do go - all I hear is "How long are we going for?". Like any kid, he gets bored real quick when there is no action.


 
suckercamp in omer is just around the corner and kids love it. Give it a try


----------



## fishineveryminuteofit (Mar 31, 2011)

I thank the Lord all the time for giving me parents that refused to buy me a nintendo or any gaming system. There wasnt a day that I wasnt riding my bike, playin in the woods, or walking to the nearest pond or river to fish. Lucky for me too, that all my friends loved the outdoors as much as me.
I can tell you what wont be under my boys christmas trees in the future.  And what will (rods, tents, and guns). If they still dont want to be outdoors with their father, well, that will be their choice, but I am not going to help contribute to the "child obesity problem".


----------



## Matt V (Dec 8, 2004)

Yep, I have 2 boy's, 10 and 14. My 14 year old is with me constantly, out in the boat, out on the ice, small game hunting, deer hunting, pretty much anything outdoor's. My 10 year old would rather sit inside and play video game's, both were raised the same way, they just have different interest's. You really can't force them into something that they aren't that interested in, I just try to encourage my younger son to get out as much as I can. He does go with me, just not as much as my older son.


----------



## Outdoor2daCore (Nov 8, 2010)

fishineveryminuteofit said:


> I thank the Lord all the time for giving me parents that refused to buy me a nintendo or any gaming system. There wasnt a day that I wasnt riding my bike, playin in the woods, or walking to the nearest pond or river to fish. Lucky for me too, that all my friends loved the outdoors as much as me.
> I can tell you what wont be under my boys christmas trees in the future.  And what will (rods, tents, and guns). If they still dont want to be outdoors with their father, well, that will be their choice, but I am not going to help contribute to the "child obesity problem".


Well said, especially about the child obesity problem


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

Personally I think the computer age is the single greatest factor effecting the future of ALL outdoor activities. And I believe that regardless of what we do things will only get worse.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MIpikeGuy (May 27, 2011)

I have to say being a child at about the same age as yours when computers/internet started to come out.... that is a tough habit to break.

I think the generation around your sons age + a bit older are so used to constant stimulation and instant gratification..... hunting will be a hard one as far as patience go.

I would try setting boundaries with the system before it gets to bad. IE sneaking to be up late to play, playing all day every day.

Can't offer any better advice as I'm not a parent yet.

Hopefully he is the type who will get bored with it sooner then later.


----------



## frznFinn (Jan 25, 2004)

reminds me of that commercial where the dad turned off the breaker box...then had family time outside till the kids realized everyone else had power...lol


----------



## Revan (Dec 13, 2010)

redneckman said:


> I went through a video game stage from 10-15 years old. I would play games instead of go hunting or fishing. I'm 23 now and have been out ice fishing for 15 hours the last two days. He should grow out of it.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


 

OR - he could get to be 30 like me and do both!

Ps- hes a kid, hes getting to wanting to do his own thing... it happens!


----------



## man vs. fish (Sep 6, 2010)

ive had video game systems starting out with the N64 and have never had a problem with being too consumed with it. im 17 love to fish and be outside and would rather be doing that then sitting inside doing nothing. No action out on the water doesnt deter me one bit as long as i got the lake, sun, and a fishing pole in my hand with my dad. sat out in harbor beach for 4 days with only one fish out on the boat and i was happy as could be and wish i couldve stayed for longer.


----------



## trophy18 (Aug 14, 2011)

i think ya gotta make every trip fairly short and make sure its fun when there young. my uncle used to force my cousins (his kids) to fish with him every day there was ice no matter the weather or how the fish were biting. a couple terrible cold trips catching nothing is all it took, now they hate everything outdoors and do nothing but play video games. i think your better off not taking them and having them upset then take them and they have a terrible time. I take my daughter who is almost three on a little canal by my house, were u can see the blue gills swiming around (yes its safe, no im not going to put her in danger) she LOVES it and starts screeching when i tell her im gonna take her ice fishing. we only go for 20 minutes but she has a ton of fun. Keep the trips short and fun when there young, ?????thats all i got


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

I'm 64 and still have my Ataari 2600. lmao


----------



## Bux-n-Dux (Dec 18, 2009)

I have to say it would break my heart to watch my 7 month old turn into one of those pasty white fat little squinty eyed computer geeks. Sure I like playing a video game on a rainy day as much as anyone but outdoor activities like hunting/fishing/camping/sports are about 90% of my recreational time and I hope my son has the same love of the outdoors we he gets a little older.


----------



## ishot3bucks (Dec 30, 2006)

My son just turned 14 and is XBOX crazy but if I tell him that I am heading out the door to hunt or fish, he races up those stairs to go with me! He has his priorities in line!:lol:

Your son will change his mind once he knows HE is going hunting or fishing. Right now he is just watching you, when it is his turn it will change. Also try to incorporate more modern equipment if you can. I had my son google map areas where we hunt and let him select stand placement, GPS units to get us in and out of locations is some cheap cool technology and recently we purchased a Lowrance X67C fish finder for ice fishing and him and his buddied were fighting to use it (And it works great!). This generation is the "Gimme", They want everything NOW, facebook, xbox, texting, they even bitc# the microwave takes to long!:lol: 

The younger they are, like your son, you have to try and find experiences that won't take 5 hours to succeed but as they mature that window will open much longer! When my son was 10...two hour hunts the max, now at 14 he is good for a whole morning or evening hunt. Fishing, he will stay out ALL DAY NOW!! 

Good luck and cherish the moments you are together...it goes by way to damn fast!


----------



## troutfisher25 (May 7, 2011)

The Xbox isn't going anywhere, but the ice is! Xbox is addicting, but fishing is more addicting. When I was 10, I would go out fishing in the summer at 9 in the morning and wouldn't come back home until 8 at night. I did this all summer. As soon as your kid gets ahold of a big fish, he will be hooked. Goodluck, I am sure he will eventually succome to the Great Outdoors beauty.


----------



## brookie1 (Jan 26, 2011)

Or this may be necessary:

http://www.theonion.com/video/braindead-teen-only-capable-of-rolling-eyes-and-te,27225/


----------



## redneckman (Dec 7, 2005)

:lol: That was great brookie1.

Redneckman


----------



## pilgs (Feb 4, 2010)

He will either grow out of it, or he will be a gamer for life. Only time will tell. I was a gamer from about 10 years old till 16. I was always interested in the outdoors, but didn't start fishing and hunting a lot until I was 17. I'm 22 now and own an xbox, but rarely play it or watch tv.


----------



## newaygogeorge (Aug 16, 2006)

redneckman said:


> I went through a video game stage from 10-15 years old. I would play games instead of go hunting or fishing. I'm 23 now and have been out ice fishing for 15 hours the last two days. He should grow out of it.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


 
As a dad of a wonderful son and a LAN tourney freak I went through this but i kept positive, always made sure whenever I went hunting or fishing asked my boy if he wanted to hang out most times it was thanks dad but no. Even though we spent 100's and 100's of hrs on the ballfield together when he was done it was straight to the playstation. Now in his early 20's he will go with me every free college student minute he has and i am loving it.
Set some xbox playing time rules yet let him enjoy some modern day kid things, make sure he always knows dad loves him and would love for him to join him and then be ready because one day he will surprise you.


----------



## Tagz (Sep 22, 2005)

The important thing is quality time together. It goes both ways. I'm all for limiting gaming time. But if its important for them to have an interest in your hobbies, maybe show some in theirs. Just remember as dumb as playing games may seem to some of us, they may view our outdoor activities the same. Show an open mind, and you may teach them the same.

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk


----------



## KurtSUP7 (Dec 12, 2011)

trophy18 said:


> i think ya gotta make every trip fairly short and make sure its fun when there young. my uncle used to force my cousins (his kids) to fish with him every day there was ice no matter the weather or how the fish were biting. a couple terrible cold trips catching nothing is all it took, now they hate everything outdoors and do nothing but play video games.


Exactly right, If they start out with a good experience they will be excited to give it another go! 

I'm almost 18 and have been fishing before I can remember. I remember having the time if my life pulling in suckers and catfish from the river behind grandma and grandpas when I was little :lol: My little brother is 8 and he like to play video games like your son, but he's always down when it comes to fishing. I think it's just a phase. Just keep bringing him out, but don't force him. His time will come and pretty soon he will be asking you "when are we going out again dad?"


----------



## USMarine1171 (Feb 16, 2007)

trophy18 said:


> i think ya gotta make every trip fairly short and make sure its fun when there young. my uncle used to force my cousins (his kids) to fish with him every day there was ice no matter the weather or how the fish were biting. a couple terrible cold trips catching nothing is all it took, now they hate everything outdoors and do nothing but play video games. i think your better off not taking them and having them upset then take them and they have a terrible time. I take my daughter who is almost three on a little canal by my house, were u can see the blue gills swiming around (yes its safe, no im not going to put her in danger) she LOVES it and starts screeching when i tell her im gonna take her ice fishing. we only go for 20 minutes but she has a ton of fun. Keep the trips short and fun when there young, ?????thats all i got


 
I agree.

You gotta teach'em sometimes you catch a fish but if not you catch a buzz! They'll drop that controller in a heartbeat!

Really though it's probably just a phase they will grow out of. Call of Duty is only fun for the first few weeks/months then it gets boring.


----------



## CarnageProductions13 (Mar 11, 2011)

As a child I was way more into Hunting and fishing than video games we had the systems N64, PS2, Wii but I was way more into the outdoors. I got into the Xbox phase late, I got one for Christmas this year and its pretty easy to get addicted to it. I'm 18 and really only want it for when I got to college, but the first month I played everyday and had a hard time breaking the habit. What I would do is limit his time to a couple hours a day and if he doesn't like it, tough. Its your house, your rules....My mom played that card quite a few times when I was younger and I thank her for that today.

Good Luck


----------



## bucknduck (Nov 7, 2003)

I have 2 video game systems for my kids - X67, and Aquaview! I'm not interested in being responsible for creating a home video game problem and then getting online to ask for help. :lol::16suspect:help:

There are enough other external variables that will compete with keeping my kids interested in the outdoors without me contributing and adding even more competition.


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

Restrict electronic stimulus to a certain time limit each day. Encourge him to find something else to do, something without a "screen". Reinforce your wishes by providing him with plenty of outdoor opportunities whether its hunting, fishing, geocaching, shed hunting, or just a walk in the woods.


----------



## fishineveryminuteofit (Mar 31, 2011)

Neal said:


> Restrict electronic stimulus to a certain time limit each day. Encourge him to find something else to do, something without a "screen". Reinforce your wishes by providing him with plenty of outdoor opportunities whether its hunting, fishing, geocaching, shed hunting, or just a walk in the woods.


Do we need to do this with guys that are dubbed as Super Moderators on this site too? Limit MS time for those obsessed with talking about what they wish they were out doing at the moment. :lol::yikes::lol:


----------



## SpikeSlayer (Oct 1, 2011)

10 is quite young for a xbox. I'm 20 and play but find it boring... Would rather be out in the stand or in my ice shanny

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Lumberman (Sep 27, 2010)

What about taking gaming systems with them in the woods? We have a fair number of kids at camp now an there seems to be an internal debate. IMO do what it take to get them out there. Who cares if they are playing games on stand? All it takes is that one deer to walk under them and they will be hooked.


----------



## buck snort (Nov 9, 2007)

Very simple, wonder why kids are so lazy today. Because the parents let them.


----------

